# All to know about Hymenopus coronatus



## Basch21 (Jan 20, 2010)

Hello,

I'm 17 and I live in Belgium.

I'm breeding mantids and specially _Hymenopus coronatus_.

In french countries, the conditions of breeding, mating, the conditions to maintain oothecas,... are bad known.

Would you please help me, I've some questions :

1) What are the privileged conditions that can ease the mating of this specie ?

2) What are, in nature, the weather conditions,... during the period of mating ?

3) What are the best conditions to maintain an ootheca of that specie ?

Thanks to answer soon.

Best regards, Basch21.


----------



## Rick (Jan 20, 2010)

1) What are the privileged conditions that can ease the mating of this specie ?

2) What are, in nature, the weather conditions,... during the period of mating ?

3) What are the best conditions to maintain an ootheca of that specie ?

Welcome. An introduction in the introductions forum is a good way to get everyone to know you a little bit.

1. This species should have warm temperatures and moderate humidity.

2. Unsure

3. I maintain ootheca the same as the adult mantis.


----------



## sufistic (Jan 20, 2010)

Other breeders could probably tell you more but here's what I know:

1. What Rick said.

2. According to the Aboriginals living in the same area where _H. coronatus_ are to be found, the period between December and April is the best time to collect nymphs in the wild. This is the monsoon season in Malaysia. Temperature would be around 25-30 degrees celsius and humidity at 70-90% where they're to be found in the wild.

3. What Rick said.


----------



## Rick (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks for the input Sufistic on the wild mantids. I am curious about things like that.


----------



## Basch21 (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi guys,

Thanks for these answers.

I hope we'll learn more about that specie in this topic.

Regards, Basch21.

@Rick : no problem, I'll do an introduction on saturday.


----------



## 3.1415926 (Jan 21, 2010)

Remember to keep the males at a cooler tempature than that of the females.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jan 22, 2010)

10dor1fro32 said:


> Remember to keep the males at a cooler tempature than that of the females.


There is no need to do this. The males live for a very very long time.


----------



## Rick (Jan 22, 2010)

ABbuggin said:


> There is no need to do this. The males live for a very very long time.


I agree. It is a common misconception. No need to do that.


----------



## sufistic (Jan 22, 2010)

I usually don't do it too. The males are not as weak and short-lived as commonly made out to be.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 22, 2010)

Since some new members may be puzzled by this discussion, it is based on the popular belief that under normal conditions, male orchid mantids will eclose and die before the females are ready to mate. The "solution" is to raise the temperature in the females' enclosures and increase their feeding and to reduce both food and temp for the males to speed the females' metabolism and slow the males'.

All male mantids from the same ooth tend to reach adulthood ahead of their sisters. In nature, this increases the likelihood that they will fly off and mate with females from other, earlier hatching, ooths, to promote "genetic diversity" and all that. Since this problem was experienced by advanced breeders, we shouldn't dismiss it as imaginary, but it is quite possible that different strains have different maturation rates. At least one experienced breeder here, still follows this regimen.

The problem is not restricted to orchids, though. I have had Acromantis formosana (Taiwan flower mantis) males eclose and die before the females were ready.

Obviously, this whole issue needs to be applied to the problem of mating cannibalism, but that deserves a thread of its own.


----------

